# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  ¿Cómo aprovechar la energía de las olas con convertidores de columna de agua oscilante?

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Mar, 29 mar, 2011

Destacados, Usos Energéticos
Los ingenieros Modesto Amundarain y Mikel Alberdi han presentado las dos primeras tesis de la Universidad del País Vasco (UPV/EHU) sobre el uso de convertidores de columna de agua oscilante (OWC) para la extracción de energía renovable de las olas.

Se trata de la tecnología en la que se basa la planta que se está construyendo en Mutriku y, según explican estos dos ingenieros, la más adecuada para aprovechar la energía de las olas en la costa vasca.

Se acaban de presentar dos propuestas para mejorar el funcionamiento de las plantas en las que se genera energía de las olas. El investigador Amundarain ha desarrollado en su tesis (Control de turbo-generadores olamotrices) diversas estrategias para resolver los problemas de control de estas instalaciones.

Por su parte, Alberdi ha centrado su trabajo, concretamente, en solucionar los problemas de tensión que se dan con generadores de semejante índole (Itsasoko olatuen energia eraldatzeko zentralaren eta sare elektrikoaren tentsio-hutsuneen aurrean kontrol-estrategien diseinua eta garapena: Diseño y desarrollo de estrategias de control ante huecos de tensión de la red eléctrica y la central para la conversión energética de las olas del mar). A raíz de estas investigaciones, el Departamento de Ingeniería de Sistemas y Automática de la UPV/EHU, al que Amundarain y Alberdi pertenecen, ha publicado un artículo en la revista IEEE Transactions on Industrial Electronics.
El sistema OWC

En la tecnología OWC, no son las olas las que mueven las turbinas directamente, sino una masa de aire comprimido que estas empujan. Se trata de una estructura generalmente ubicada en un rompeolas, cuya parte superior forma una cámara de aire (de ahí la masa comprimida), y cuya parte inferior está sumergida en el agua. De esta manera, la turbina aprovecha el movimiento provocado por la ola tanto cuando viene como cuando se va, y el generador doblemente alimentado (tanto por el rotor o parte móvil como por el estator o parte fija) al que está acoplada inyecta la energía en la red.

Uno de los principales problemas que describen y abordan Amundarain y Alberdi se refiere al denominado comportamiento en pérdida de la turbina. La turbina que se utiliza en estas instalaciones es de tipo Wells, y, debido a sus características, al chocar una ola extraordinariamente fuerte, la turbina puede estancarse y girar mucho más lenta de lo normal. Es necesario, pues, adecuar la velocidad de la turbina. Asimismo, la investigación busca establecer la máxima potencia obtenible o poder fijar una potencia de referencia, lo cual está relacionado también con el control de la turbina.

En busca de las soluciones más eficaces, Amundarain y Alberdi han emulado toda una planta por ordenador (incluyendo la turbina Wells, que han tenido que construir de cero al no tener ningún modelo) y han validado sus pruebas experimentalmente. Así, han establecido que la medida más eficiente consiste en controlar la velocidad de la turbina mediante el generador doblemente alimentado al que está acoplada.

Se trata de que el mismo generador haga girar la turbina a la velocidad óptima para entregar la máxima potencia, adecuándola en función de la presión provocada por las olas en cada momento. Asimismo, han combinado esta medida con el control de flujo de aire, que se basa en una válvula que se suele encontrar en la cámara de captura de los sistemas OWC y que consiste en controlar su nivel de apertura en función del flujo de aire.
Los huecos de tensión

Estas dos medidas son válidas para ayudar a solucionar otro problema que han abordado estos investigadores, principalmente descrito en la tesis de Alberdi: los huecos de tensión en la red, los cuales provocan desequilibrios en el funcionamiento. Alberdi ha coordinado una serie de estrategias entre las que se encuentran las arriba mencionadas.

El investigador propone también el control de las potencias activa (la parte que realmente se consume) y reactiva (la que no se puede consumir) inyectadas en la red de forma desacoplada. Asimismo, para poder controlar la generación eléctrica sea cual sea el estado de la mar, propone vigilar la continuidad de suministro ante un hueco de tensión y hacer uso de un sistema de generación de referencias.

Respecto a los autores, Modesto Amundarain Ormaza (Plentzia, 1964) y Mikel Alberdi Goitia (Bilbao, 1965) son ingenieros técnicos en Electricidad (especialidad Electrónica), ingenieros electrónicos y doctores en Comunicaciones, Electrónica y Control. Ambos son profesores del Departamento de Ingeniería de Sistemas y Automática de la Escuela Universitaria de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial de Bilbao (UPV/EHU).

Amundarain ha realizado su tesis bajo la dirección de Aitor José Garrido Hernández y Francisco Javier Maseda Rego, mientras que Alberdi ha tenido como directores al mismo Aitor José Garrido Hernández y a Izaskun Garrido Hernández. Los tres directores pertenecen al mismo departamento que Amundarain y Alberdi.

Fuente: UPV/EHU

----------

